# LONG BEACH Support group? or CBT groups in Los angeles area?



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Right now i'm looking for more then just a support group though. I'm trying to find a CBT Group therapy to help overcome this problem. I mean the support group are great and all but i want to work on overcomming this too, through CBT etc.

Anyone know of a group that's cheap or free that uses Dr Richards type (Overcomming social anxiety tapes) or Cognitive Behavioral Therapy in Long Beach or Los Angeles?

Thanks


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I might just create my own group... i feel highly motivated....

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/los-angeles-sa-group/

this is just the beginning hopefully it transpires into something that we can meet up in real life.. :yes


----------



## Clewis (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey I would be interested in this as well. Socal


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

i'm in socal as well, would be interested. keep me updated!


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

if anyone's interested the second link in my signature is a los angeles meet up group


----------

